# 10 ga Side by Side



## Aythya

I would like to purchase a 10 ga side by side, preferrably a new one or a late model used gun that can handle steel shot. Anybody know who makes a sxs 10 ga?


----------



## dfisher

American Arms use too. I don't know if they still do, or if they are still in business.
Good luck,
Dan


----------



## snow

Can't be done these days,I retired mine I bought in 1975 (new) because it was not recommended to shoot steel thru it.Manufactures used a softer gauage steel to weld the barrels together and today I have not seen a new version of the old 10ga sxs,besides the dang thing kicks like a mule,mine has double triggers that would double once in awhile,nothing like a 10ga with both barrels goin off at the same time :eyeroll:


----------



## Sasha and Abby

"how big a boy are you" :lol: :lol: :lol:

I wouldn't shoot one of those shoulder shredders if you gave to me...


----------



## Aythya

I'm 6'1" and about 250lb. I exercise daily and am in excellent shape so I don't have any physical reasons that would prohibit me from carrying one or shooting one.

I used to have a Richland Arms 10ga sxs with double triggers. But I sold it many years ago for no other reason than I had so many shotguns I hardly used it.

I currently use a BSS 12 ga and BSS 20 ga for all my hunting. I would like to get a 10ga for geese and swans. Don't need it as I have a 10 ga BPS but the mystique of using a 10ga sxs again is appealing.


----------



## dfisher

I have a Rem. SP-10 that is a goose shredding machine and shoots like a 20 ga. if you're interested.
Good luck,
Dan


----------



## TANATA

How much is a guy looking at for a 10gauge pump?


----------



## snow

You can pickup a browning BPS for lass than $500,New.Great shotguns and never miss a beat


----------



## mr.trooper

How much you can bench press or how quick you can run a mile have exactly zero influence on how much your going to feel the kick of a 10 gauge. Ifs going to hit you with just as much force as it does everybody else. Your PAIN tolerance is whats important.


----------



## mossy512

GOOOOOOOOOOd luck with that mule kicker


----------



## Aythya

I am not concerned about recoil. As far as carrying a heavy gun that doesn't bother me either as most of the places I hunt aren't excessive hikes to get into the area. My 10ga BPS is a heavy gun which cuts down on the recoil and I carry it with a sling. I regularly pull a sled full of decoys across the prairie to wetlands so a 10 ga. SxS would not be that much more than my BPS.

I have looked for some time but have not found any newer 10ga SxS shotguns. I know that the older guns were not made to shoot steel but I wonder if they can handle some of the newer shots, e.g. Hevi Shot.


----------



## 10 gauge

One just sold on Guns America online, asking price was $1000.00 so it might of sold for less. It was an American arms sxs 10 ga brand new in the box with choke tubes. Gun broker is showing one right now but their web site is temporarily down. Good luck.


----------



## Aythya

Thanks 10ga I'll check it out. BTW, great handle.


----------



## 10 gauge

And if anyone asks you, "why do you own a 10 gauge shotgun", you tell them because no one would sell you an 8 gauge. :beer:


----------



## Aythya

If they were legal and I could find one, I would use it. I have always liked my 10 gauges for one main reason, which isn't what most people think it is. I like the "more shot is better" idea and the 10 gauge with 3 1/2 inch shells really fits that bill, long before the 12 ga with 3 1/2 inch shells came along. Usually when people ask about my 10 ga they assume I have one for taking extremely long shot, not the case at all.

My favorite load for geese, cranes and swans is BBs. When lead was legal I used to load my own but with steel I buy the biggest load I can find. My current 10 ga patterns 1s and 2s really well but BBs the best.

I once read an article about a guy who used his 10ga for partridge hunting with 7 1/2 shot. Not sure I would want to lug my BPS around for upland 
birds.


----------



## snow

Years back I would hunt pheasants with my old "Richland",remington had a 2.7/8th length shell for guys that did'nt need the cannon load :wink:


----------



## dfisher

snow said:


> Years back I would hunt pheasants with my old "Richland",remington had a 2.7/8th length shell for guys that did'nt need the cannon load :wink:


I remember seeing some of those shells for sale years ago at a K-Mart. 2-7/8" 10 ga.

Marlin, I think it was, use to make a "Long Tom" or something like that in a bolt 10 too. 36" bbl... Boy what a presence that was in a duck blind :lol:

They just don't make a lot of neat stuff anymore. Times they are a changin'! Hell, they have changed for both good and bad I'd say.

Happy New Years,
Dan


----------



## 10 gauge

Dan, it was called the super goose and 12ga model was the long tom. Hey remember the H&R 10ga single shot with the sewer pipe for a barrel? I still want one of those and I'm all grown up now. :lol: maybe not.
10 Gauge.


----------



## dfisher

Yeah, I knew they made a 12 as well, but the ten looked as big and long and cumbersome.

Yeah, I remember those H&R's too. For some reason I always wanted one of those too. Don't know why but I'm drawn to single shots for some reason? Wierd hunh?

Thanks,
Dan


----------



## snow

My 1st goose gun was that marlin (12ga.) It was cheap to,if I remember right back in the 70's it cost about $50.It was bolt action with a two shot clip,did'nt pattern worth a darn but then 4buck did'nt need much of a pattern.


----------



## huntingdude16

My dad owns the Marlin 120 pump, made with the 40 inch barrel. Might as well use it as a bat and whack the birds down. :lol:


----------



## dfisher

I use to have a Marlin 120 with a 30" inch barrel. Nice guns.
Dan


----------



## Aythya

10 ga, now that you mentioned it I remember that I used to own one of those H&R single shot 10 gauge guns. My hunting partner at the time and I each bought one about 1980. Interestingly, he could never hit anything with his and we discovered that the barrel was not in line with the stock. He had it laying on his reloading bench one day and we noticed the barrel angled downward from the stock.

I sold mine sometime in the mid-80s but used it extensively on geese when I owned it.


----------



## verg

I still shoot my 10 bps for early season goose then shelf it for the rest of the season. Shells are pretty expensive but..I love it when guys tell me that a 12 ga 3 1/2 inch is just as good. They have no idea do they.
My uncle used to shoot and may still have a 10 sxs. He's a big fella about the same as me. He is 6'6 250 or so and he would hold that gun with one hand and swing it around when he was telling stories like it was a toothpick. Man it was heavy, but he claimed it didn't kick much do to the weight. I think that is why I shoot my bps so well is because it is a big gun and fits me well.


----------



## T Shot

verg said:


> I still shoot my 10 bps for early season goose then shelf it for the rest of the season. Shells are pretty expensive but..I love it when guys tell me that a 12 ga 3 1/2 inch is just as good. They have no idea do they.


Sounds like you need to get those birds a little closer. :wink: The old guys I hunt with used 10's for many years until they realized at backflapping goose at 15 yards dies just as easily with a 12. To each his own though...


----------



## BigGun94

I have found a Westley Richards & Co. SxS, 10 Gauge on a cabelas site. I hope it is what you are looking for! The internet address is...

http://www.cabelas.com/gun-inventory--- ... -ham.shtml


----------



## Aythya

Thanks BigGun94. I'll check it out.


----------



## snow

UFFDA!

I paid $300 for my richland 10ga sxs new in 1973 (plus or minus a year) Also never seen a 10ga with just a 27/8th chamber?wonder if thats a mis-print.


----------



## rowdie

I found one in the Bis. Tribune classifieds about 8 years ago. i paid 325, and got 5 boxes of shells. I love making a double with my sxs 10 g. It has 32 inch barrels, but I don't think it kicks too bad.


----------



## jgould

dfisher said:


> I have a Rem. SP-10 that is a goose shredding machine and shoots like a 20 ga. if [quote]you're [/quote]interested.
> Good luck,
> Dan


----------



## gentleman4561

nothing like a 10ga with both barrels goin off at the same time :eyeroll:[/quote]

sounds like alot of fun. :beer:


----------



## Boonedog

I have one of the American Arms 10 gauge SxS. I like it but it is a bit like swinging a 2x4 or maybe a 2x6. I have not used it much lately because I have never really gotten the knack of shooting a side by side. I have had some problems with it doubling. Had it fixed by a local gunsmith, but it didn't stay fixed for long. Sent it in there sevice center in Kansas City and they seemed to have fixed it right. I don't know if they are still in business. They were just the importers, gun is Spanish made.


----------



## coyote run

dfisher said:


> I have a Rem. SP-10 that is a goose shredding machine and shoots like a 20 ga. if you're interested.
> Good luck,
> Dan


 Are you interested in getting rid of the sp-10, if so get hold of me.


----------

